# Kitchen Designs



## debodun (Dec 5, 2019)

Which of these kitchens appeals to you most and least?


----------



## debodun (Dec 5, 2019)

some more


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 5, 2019)

I like #3 best.  Love the island and chairs by it.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 5, 2019)

of the first group #4 best, #1 least

of the second group #10 best #9 least


----------



## debodun (Dec 5, 2019)

I like #9 - it looks the most "homey" to me. I don't particularly like #1, 5 or 8 - they look too "industrial/commercial".


----------



## Keesha (Dec 5, 2019)

I like 3 due to all the natural light and the island and I like 9 due to the quality of materials and design. It does have a lot of warmth to it.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 5, 2019)

#9 seems too 70's to me...tired of all that wood.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 5, 2019)

I like #3 I don't care for #9.


----------



## Wren (Dec 5, 2019)

Out of the whole lot, I like no.4 best and no.1 the least, too cluttered for me,  with all those utensils, pots and pans hanging about


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 5, 2019)

Definitely No.9.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 5, 2019)

Number 2....that one has decent seating for 1 or 2 people on the island.  Number 4 is also quite nice.  Most of the others are far too "cluttered" to be very practical....IMO.


----------



## tortiecat (Dec 5, 2019)

I liked no.10 - it was more compact and had a lovely view from the window.


----------



## jujube (Dec 5, 2019)

#10 for me, too.


----------



## C'est Moi (Dec 5, 2019)

None of them.   Too much "stuff" to keep clean.


----------

